# Fertile egg?



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does this look fertile?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks fertile. See the bullseye dot


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What kind of egg is that?


----------

